# Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)



## Crysis nerd (7. September 2013)

*Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)*

Moin,

ich hab mir mal gedacht, wir könnten hier eine kleine Sammlung erstellen von Seiten, die für Programmierer lustig sind. Sprich: Wo Witze sind, die zum verstehen Fachkenntnisse benötigen o.ä.
Ich fang einfach mal an, dann wird schnell klar was ich meine:


*xkcd:* Der Klassiker. "Webcomic über Liebe, Sarkasmus, Mathematik und Sprache". Oft in Verbindung mit Programmierern oder anderen technischen Berufen.
xkcd: Shake That

*DevOpsReaction:* Sammlung von reactiongifs zu Situationen, die jeder DevOp kennt.
DevOps Reactions

*Best Comment Thread auf stackoverflow:* Eine große Sammlung von lustigen bis verrückten Kommentaren im Quellcode. Oft in echtem "Produktiv-Quellcode" gefunden.
What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered? - Stack Overflow

*Clients from Hell:* Berichte von Webdesignern (ö.ä.), die Probleme mit Kunden hatten. Meist wollen die Kunden einfach nicht zahlen oder sind zu blöd mit dem Designer ordentlich zu reden (einmal regt sich einer darüber auf, dass der Hintergrund einer Grafik ein Schachbrettmuster ist, obwohl es doch transparent sein sollte *höhö*)
Clients From Hell



Wenn ihr weitere Seiten kennt, immer mal her damit, ich füge sie hier dann hinzu 

LG
Lukas

PS: Man könnte das ganze auch noch weiter aufziehen und auch nützliche Links für Programmierer und Webdesigner sammeln? Und auch nützliche Tools usw.. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Leandros (7. September 2013)

*AW: Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)*

Schade, kenn ich schon alle. 


*The Daily WTF: Curious Perversions in Information Technology*
Da brauchst du allerdings teilweise etwas mehr Fachwissen.

*Commitstrip*
Genialer Comic für jeden Developer.

*Text From XCode*
XCode (Apple IDE) meckert hin und wieder mal, dieser Blog hält es in form einer Konversation fest. Lustig, aber leider Wahr -_-

*The Coding Love*
Gifs für Devs

(Eher was für Designer) *Redesigned Boarding Pass*
Ziemlich genialer Blog Eintrag über das Redesign eines Boarding Passes. 


*Edit (09.10.13 03:00):*
*Silicon Valley Ryan Gosling*
Selbst Erklärend, oder? Gif Tumblr.

*Front End Dev Reactions*
Für alle Frontend Developers. Gif Tumblr.

***** yeah typeface design*
Typo Nerds sind irgendwie auch Coder 

*Achtung! NSFW! Developer Porno!*


Spoiler



*UI Animations*
*SIX UX*




*Lustige Tools für Developer*

*What The Commit!?*
Du brauchst eine Commit Message? Alles klar, hier wirst du fündig. Auch in der CLI (https://github.com/lwe/whatthecommit)

*Git Pissed*
Filtert Code Kommentare nach fäkal Wörtern. 

*LOL Commits*
Commit + Webcam Foto = LOL (commit).

*Git Down*
Verhindert das ihr betrunken committen könnt. Beispiel Video: Demo of gitdown (1st place @ HackNY spring 2013) - YouTube

*Github Survivor*
Issue Tracker hall of fame für Github.


*Goodies*

*Kuchen für Bug #20786*
MySQL Bug #20786 bekommt einen Geburtstags Kuchen zum 7 (!) Geburtstag. Dazugehöriger Bug: MySQL Bugs: #20786: mysqldump always includes AUTO_INCREMENT

*We Code Hard*
Musik Video

*Java-4-Ever*
Film Trailer

*Javapocalypse*
Noch ein Film Trailer


*Nützliche Tools (ja, sowas gibts auch )*

*gitignore.io - Create useful .gitignore files for your project*
Brauchst ne .gitignore für ein Projekt? Keine Ahnung wie sie aussehen soll? Schau hier nach!

*http://rebaseandsqua.sh/*
Bei open source projekten mitwirken ist toll, aber kleinere submissions sollten rebased werden.





_Changelog:_

09.10.13 03:00 - Edit in erster Sektion und Nützliche Tools hinzugefügt


PS: Brauchst sie nicht zum Start Post hinzufügen. 
PSS: Schöne Grüße vom Flughafen, grade aus Edinburgh zurück gekommen.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (7. September 2013)

http://martinvalasek.com/blog/pictures-from-a-developers-life


https://plus.google.com/118187272963262049674/posts/TSDhe5CvaFe


----------



## Crysis nerd (8. September 2013)

*AW: Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)*



Leandros schrieb:


> [...]
> PS: Brauchst sie nicht zum Start Post hinzufügen.
> PSS: Schöne Grüße vom Flughafen, grade aus Edinburgh zurück gekommen.



Da kennst du *ein paar* mehr Seiten, als ich  Mal mit der Zeit alle sichten. Wenn du die schon so schön formatierst, brauch ich sie nicht hinzufügen, ne 
Ich hoffe ihr Flug verlief angenehm und ohne Zwischenfälle, Sir. :3

Edit: das mit xcode ist einfach der hammer ^_^


----------



## nay (8. September 2013)

*AW: Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)*

Artikel und Interviews von 1996 bis heute hauptsächlich über Java und Scala aber auch über andere Sprachen und OO generell:

*The Artima Developer Community*
_Artima.com is a collection of resources about Java, Jini, the JVM, and object oriented design. Here you'll find articles, books, tutorials, FAQs, discussion forums, applets, source code, and seminars._

Vor allem die älteren Artikel fand ich bisher sehr interessant.


----------



## Mystik (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)*

27 Things Only Developers Will Find Funny


----------



## Leandros (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)*

Bisschen was zu meinem Post hinzugefügt.


----------



## Mystik (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)*

Jon Skeet: Abusing C# on Vimeo
Kranker scheiß


----------



## Crysis nerd (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)*

Nicht wirklich ein Link, aber ich hab in letzter Zeit Spaß an diesen Witzen gefunden.

A programmer had a problem, so he decided to use regex. Now he has two problems.
A programmer had a problem, so he decided to use float. Now he has 2.000001 problems.
A programmer had a problem, so he decided to use threads. Now 2 has. He problems
A programmer had a problem, so he decided to use java. Now he has a ProblemFactory.
A programmer had a problem, so he decided to fix it. // TODO
A programmer had a problem, so he decided to build an API. Now everybody has a problem.
A programmer had a problem, so he decided to solve it recursive, so that a programmer had a problem.
A programmer had a concurrency problem, so he decided to use locks. Now he

Und weil zu lang: 


Spoiler



A programmer had a set of problems, so he decided to use std::set<Problem>. Now he has:

In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.7/bits/stl_tree.h:65:0,
                 from /usr/include/c++/4.7/set:60,
                 from problem.cpp:1:
/usr/include/c++/4.7/bits/stl_function.h: In instantiation of ‘bool std::less<_Tp>::operator()(const _Tp&, const _Tp&) const [with _Tp = Problem]’:

/usr/include/c++/4.7/bits/stl_tree.h:1285:4:   required from ‘std::pair<std::_Rb_tree_iterator<_Val>, bool> std::_Rb_tree<_Key, _Val, _KeyOfValue, _Compare, _Alloc>::_M_insert_unique(const _Val&) [with _Key = Problem; _Val = Problem; _KeyOfValue = std::_Identity<Problem>; _Compare = std::less<Problem>; _Alloc = std::allocator<Problem>]’

/usr/include/c++/4.7/bits/stl_set.h:415:29:   required from ‘std::pair<typename std::_Rb_tree<_Key, _Key, std::_Identity<_Key>, _Compare, typename _Alloc::rebind<_Key>::other>::const_iterator, bool> std::set<_Key, _Compare, _Alloc>::insert(const value_type&) [with _Key = Problem; _Compare = std::less<Problem>; _Alloc = std::allocator<Problem>; typename std::_Rb_tree<_Key, _Key, std::_Identity<_Key>, _Compare, typename _Alloc::rebind<_Key>::other>::const_iterator = std::_Rb_tree_const_iterator<Problem>; std::set<_Key, _Compare, _Alloc>::value_type = Problem]’

problem.cpp:8:20:   required from here

/usr/include/c++/4.7/bits/stl_function.h:237:22: error: no match for ‘operator<’ in ‘__x < __y’


A programmer is asked to learn C. He segfaults. Segfaults are not funny. This is not a joke.

Grüße


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (17. November 2013)

*AW: Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)*

Großartig : http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/people/mickens/thenightwatch.pdf


----------



## Mystik (28. November 2013)

*AW: Linksammlung für Programmierer (lustiges, halb Offtopic)*

Liebe Kollegen aus der IT - Fun Bild | Webfail - Fail Bilder und Fail Videos


----------

